# Booked MM but now IS is available, can I cancel MM and rebook cheaper IS?



## Sandy VDH (Aug 17, 2022)

I am trying to find specific guidance on this. 

If I am still outside cancellation period on Booked MM reservation.  Can I cancel and rebook IS instead?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 17, 2022)

Why not?


----------



## WManning (Aug 17, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am trying to find specific guidance on this.
> 
> If I am still outside cancellation period on Booked MM reservation.  Can I cancel and rebook IS instead?


If availability is showing it would be foolish not to rebook. No reservation or HK transaction fees associated with the booking also any funds paid for mm will be credited back to your form of payment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2022)

What are the abbreviations?  Racking my brain and it's not working.


----------



## WManning (Aug 17, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are the abbreviations?  Racking my brain and it's not working.


Monday madness and inventory specials. I hate that feeling of not remembering.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 17, 2022)

Worldmark Monday Madness and Inventory Specials. Every (almost) Monday Worldmark will publish a List of Resorts available for Cash vice Credits. Sometimes they list all Resorts. Inventory Specials are mainly mid-week but sometimes include weekends. These are Resorts that are not Booking out. This is also a cash option.


----------



## DAman (Aug 17, 2022)

If you cancel first you may lose your travel dates if someone has a wait request. 

I thought you might be subject to the 48 hour rule before you rebook but I could find nothing in the guidelines. So you would appear to be safe.

Of course the $80 nightly minimum could apply to your newer cheaper reservation.

Book first then cancel if your resort has availability.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 18, 2022)

100% you can do this @Sandy VDH ! I've done it multiple times!  Get those savings!   Assuming, of course, that your within the cancellation window... please check that before cancelling.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 18, 2022)

I've done that at least a dozen times (Canmore is often on IS off season), but usually I don't risk it if there isn't availability for my dates (as a wait list could pick up my cancelation).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 1, 2022)

Ok my date for IS booking window is tomorrow (I think, see my Aside note), IS inventory is available for the dates I want.  (Aside: is it actually 90 days or it is actually 3 months, what is the calculation in the website? Wyndham window used to be 60 days but they moved it to 2 months.  So wondering what it actually is for WM website?)

It is better to just do this myself online, charge a new IS booking and wait for the credit on the older MM booking that I canceled, or is there a better method?  How long does WM take to refund those fees?


----------



## markb53 (Sep 1, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Ok my date for IS booking window is tomorrow (I think, see my Aside note), IS inventory is available for the dates I want.  (Aside: is it actually 90 days or it is actually 3 months, what is the calculation in the website? Wyndham window used to be 60 days but they moved it to 2 months.  So wondering what it actually is for WM website?)
> 
> It is better to just do this myself online, charge a new IS booking and wait for the credit on the older MM booking that I canceled, or is there a better method?  How long does WM take to refund those fees?


I did this recently. I had a MM booked for WorldMark Indio and is came up in IS so I booked in IS and canceled MM. The refund showed up on my credit card within a few day on cancelation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 1, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> IS booking window is it actually 90 days or it is actually 3 months, what is the calculation in the website?



Answered my own question it is indeed 90 days Not 3 calendar months as the wyndham's booking window.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2022)

Do they forget to turn resorts on that have IS available?  I tried other IS listed resorts for the days that I want and they are available, but the resort I want IS for, which is on the lists on the Deals page, but it is NOT available to book via IS for the same dates.  What gives?  

Has anyone seen this happen before?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2022)

Didn't they state earlier this summer, when they turned off the old site and we were only on the new site, that they eliminated the weekday only IS dates, and it was all dates. I am going to have to go back and look for the email or message where I read that.

Well I have discovered that they introduced it back again. My guess is that they finally changed the programing to support it and thus it is now back. I guess I will have to go read the enhancement notes completely.


----------

